# Pistolsmiths



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Looking for a pistolsmith in the Medford/Grants Pass/Brookings area that specializes in 1911s. Any recommendations much appreciated.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Sorry, no. I have heard of a guy from Portland that is really good


----------



## techieguy (Oct 29, 2007)

This is the person that I have used for a couple of firearm work. I seen his personal sidearms in action at IPSC and IDPA...


Boenings Custom Guns 
2608 W Main St
Medford, OR 97501

(541) 858-5066 

Charles


----------

